# Robert Schumann's "Scenes from Childhood"



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

This is a really great piece. I'd be interested to hear which you like better, Lang Lang's interpretation or that of Horowitz:

Scenes from Childhood


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> This is a really great piece. I'd be interested to hear which you like better, Lang Lang's interpretation or that of Horowitz:
> 
> Scenes from Childhood


Horowitz' version is legendary.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2013)

It is such a beautiful work how can anyone spoil it?? I have Ashkenazy.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

timothyjuddviolin said:


> This is a really great piece. I'd be interested to hear which you like better, Lang Lang's interpretation or that of Horowitz:




Excellent 'question'. Which do you like better, cod liver oil or ambrosia?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

If constrained by the two choices, I would unhesitatingly say Horowitz.

But I like the way I play it, too... Wait, scratch that; that was unclear. I like to play it.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

I haven't heard Lang Lang play the whole thing. I've got Horowitz (3 versions) and Argerich (2 versions), and Radu Lupu. All are extremely fine in their different ways.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Alexis Weissenberg does a great rendition on youtube as well:


----------



## JCarmel (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Clifford-Curzon-BBC-Recitals-DVD/dp/B000OONQ2Q

This is a great dvd and features Curzon playing not only the Schumann but Brahms and Schubert...with a fine performance of Schubert's Piano Sonata D960...
On disc 1 as well, is his wonderful recording of Schubert's Sonata D850 (to listen-to only), along with the annotated score of both sonatas to follow-along to, as you listen to the music. Plus, there's an extra audio cd included, with Clifford's 'Desert Island Discs' choices with Roy Plomley plus many other interesting tracks featuring Sir Clifford speaking...('interesting'....if you happen to be a Fan of his, which I am!)


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Horowitz is great, but for the first time in my life i got to admit that i prefer the Argerich version.

The lang lang version was 'orrible


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal, agreed about Lang Lang. There's no disputing that he's a very talented pianist, but I just don't like his interpretations.


----------



## Geof Manley (Nov 13, 2018)

Not perhaps legendary (but might ought to be), but there is an absolutely spellbinding performance of this work by Artur Schnabel.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

There are many wonderful performances but for me it will always be associated with Cortot. Just listen to the penultimate piece, Kind im Einschlummern. Where others are gentle and lyrical, Cortot conjures some ineffably bittersweet dreamworld somewhere in the great distance. Cortot's Schumann is as imaginative and narcotic as piano playing gets.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Horowitz
Curzon
Kempff
Lupu
Argerich

That enough to be going on with?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Horowitz maybe wasn't the right sort of character for Der Dichter Spricht. My own favourite recording is by Demus









People who don't mind old sound may enjoy this poetic performance






or this rather disarming one


----------

